# Bassoon help



## Jujubean

I just started playing bassoon in August, and lately my bassoon has been sounding very watery. I need to know what could be making it sound like this. Could it be my reed? Also speaking of reeds, I was wondering if anyone could tell me why my reeds keep breaking or sliding so one half is above the other. Is it just that the reeds are bad or is it me? Thank you so much!


----------



## arpeggio

*The curse of bassoon reeds.*



Jujubean said:


> I just started playing bassoon in August, and lately my bassoon has been sounding very watery. I need to know what could be making it sound like this. Could it be my reed? Also speaking of reeds, I was wondering if anyone could tell me why my reeds keep breaking or sliding so one half is above the other. Is it just that the reeds are bad or is it me? Thank you so much!


The watery sound could be the reed or the bocal. Sometimes it is worth investing in a good fox or heckle bocal. Although I have a Puchner Bassoon I use a Fox bocal.

The misalignment of the reed blades happen all the time. The better made the reed is the less likely that this will happen. When it does occur there is a trick that sometimes help. When the reed is dry take a fine emory board and gently file back and forth along the side of the reed. This will only work a few times because if the reed gets too narrow...

If you are interested I know of a few good books on making and adjusting reeds if you are interested.

I am an amateur bassoonist. I used to make my own reeds but it can be very time consuming. For the past twenty-five years I have been playing on synthetic reeds. As an amateur you can get away with this. If a person is a serious player they have to learn to deal with those pesky cain reeds.

Hope the emory board works for you.

arpeggio


----------

